# Where online can i buy a climbing branch?



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Im looking online for a climbing branch that would fit inside a 45x45x45cm tank, but all i can find is the plastic junglevine ,and im not sure if even the longest will be strong enough, does anyone have a link to a site that does sell real branches or branches strong enough (the tank would hold one crestie)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

is it for a crestie?
the jungle vines are fine. they are more than able to hold the weight of any crestie.
They can be bended into all manner of twisty shapes and doubeled up if needed.

otherwise Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order petzoo, cornishcrispa and all other rep online shops sell a sellection of cage decor.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks !


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

This place has loys of interesting roots, vines etc www.*camzoo*.co.uk/


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Get Outside, Go Looking. Find Lots Of Different Sizes Of Wood.

I Luckily Live directly accross from a nature trail. Just clean before putting in vivarium. Washing them, or be it cook the wood.


----------



## marvindj (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for that Metos. I was wondering if it was possible to yse found items. Although would old sea driftwood have harmful salt??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

click on the pics


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Branches from trees are fine. You need to get the bark off really, probably with a stanley knife. Nice clean wood and air dry after the bark is removed.

Whatever you get you tsill need to clean the wood, maybe by cooking it, or freezing it for ages, or putting in in a bleach solution and rinsing well.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, i got a resin aquarium branch in the end, so its easy to clean, i will get more though when its older.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I have a good range of branches avaialble. Have a look here Branches - Evolution Reptiles

Thanks


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Reptile Branches


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I got a nice sandblasted branch off ebay.


----------

